# Pistol Pete & Hennessy



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

"Pete"










































Them together


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love that face!


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pete looks like one happy dog! I really like that face in the first pic


----------

